# BasicBrewing.com



## Tom (Dec 3, 2009)

Does any one watch 
http://www.basicbrewing.com/index.php?page=video
Like I do on ITunes Podcast
There is a wealth of knowledge here


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope, but I will now. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2009)

I think Smurfe know him or some kind of connection.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup, Mr. Spencer is a great guy. I listen to his podcasts and have a couple brewing videos he made when I started all grain brewing. Excellent beginners resource for a new brewer. I am a podcast junkie and like to listen to them driving to and from work. I don't even know why I have the XM radio in the car. I never listen to it.


----------



## Malkore (Dec 4, 2009)

no but i do listen to www.thebrewingnetwork.com podcast archives.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 4, 2009)

Malkore said:


> no but i do listen to www.thebrewingnetwork.com podcast archives.



I listen to the BN even more. Probably 75% of my Podcast listening time is at the BN.


----------

